# Viewing Facebook on Kindle Fire 8.9 font too small



## Tina C.

Is there a way to change the font size when viewing facebook on Kindle Fire  8.9 ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You can zoom in.  "Pinching" or "Stretching" works.


----------



## mark1529

http://www.amazon.com/Facebook/dp/B0094BB4TW/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1359557082&sr=1-1&keywords=facebook

try the facebook app i use it


----------



## Tina C.

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can zoom in. "Pinching" or "Stretching" works.


I've tried both, no problem doing that on web pages, but facebook won't allow me to.


----------



## Tina C.

mark1529 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Facebook/dp/B0094BB4TW/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1359557082&sr=1-1&keywords=facebook
> 
> try the facebook app i use it


I tried this app, still can't get the font larger. Tried to find the desktop site like I can on the kindle fire by pressing the 3 lines in the upper left corner of the facebook page, than going all the way down to the bottom on left hand side , but it's not available for my kindle fire hd 8.9


----------



## Tina C.

I downloaded FriendCaster App for Facebook from Amazon Apps.  There is a setting to make the font larger, it works a little bit better for reading on facebook, but pictures are smaller.


----------



## ginaf20697

I like Friendcaster much more than the official app. The Facebook app seems to have issues actually showing everything that is in your newsfeed and showing it in the correct order.


----------

